# IFX pictures from Drift Shootout 1



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.importfanatix.com/html/drift_shootout_1a.html









http://www.importfanatix.com/html/drift_showoff_1b.html









http://www.importfanatix.com/html/drift_shootout_1c.html 










Thought you guys might be interested in some shots from our last event.

Enjoy!


----------

